# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My husband oftens dreams that he cannot find me in his dreams!

## chueh

So often, my husband dreams that he cannot find me in his dreams.  I have tried finding the interpretations online.  Most of the time, when a husband dreams about his "deceased" wife or not able to find her, it is indicating that the husband wants to reconnect with his wife or the like.  I have not found any interpretations for a husband dreaming about not able to find his "alive" wife in a dream.

Can anyone tell me what the recurring dreams my husband has mean?

Thanks

----------


## Lucidness

I think an obvious answer would be, in waking life do you and your husband need reconnecting? Or have you asked him does he feel like he needs reconnecting more to you? Or it could be just his imagination.

----------


## Maria92

The meaning of dreams is so loose and so subjective that these so-called interpretation rules are really more like general guesses. Take them with a grain of salt...only your husband is really equipped to interpret his own dreams. It could mean that he loves you more than ever, and is worried about losing you.  :smiley:

----------


## chueh

True.   Thank you

----------


## Ladusence

Don't know if it helps, but my mom had this kind of dreams about me when I was still a kid. So in that case it is more like a big fear of loosing your kids or in this case his wife.  :smiley:

----------


## chueh

Yes, it helps. thanks Ladusence

----------


## Siphorix

Another reason may be that in Waking Life, if you two go to sleep together, at the same time, or your husband knows you are actually asleep, his subconscious will take note of that. When he is dreaming, how would be able to find you if his subconscious had incorporated what you were doing into the dream world?

Maybe he knows that you are actually sleeping, and doesn't have the belief, motivation, or conviction to "wake" you up in the dream. The ability to find you.

There are countless reasons as to why.

----------


## chueh

Wow.....  interesting

----------


## Philosopher8659

In other words, he knows that what you are is more than what he sees---and he is trying to find it. That is depth.

----------


## liberty1963

I have been with my bf since 2009 and he is not in my dreams at all. NEVER, I don't know why.

----------


## tsiouz

Projection of the fear of loss.

----------


## melanieb

Thread moved to Dream Interpretation.


I don't have any good advice on interpreting this type of dream but we do have techniques that can help find people/objects, and while they work better in lucid dreams they may also work in non-lucid ones.

One of the easiest ways to find something or someone in a dream is to expect them to be "in the next room" or "around the corner."  It can be very hard to simply make someone appear but "knowing" they are around the corner or in the next room works very well for the mind. It allows the mind to create the elements we seek without having to come up with some illogical magic that we can't grasp. Knowing someone is around the corner is a normal waking experience so it works very well in dreams.

This may work well with solving his dilemma.

Techniques for this type of control can be found in the WIKI in the Summoning Tutorial and the Dream Control Tutorial.

Hope you both find each other!  :smiley:

----------

